# Have at it..... please :)



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

0. May affect the way I answer: Female, 30, feeling introspective. I have social anxiety. I'm an ambivert.


1. Flickr: Explore! (random photo observed for 30 seconds). 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23494413665/in/explore-2015-12-03/
This photo makes me feel very happy - excited for change but sentimental at the same time. As if he's waiting to meet someone he cares about to start the biggest adventure of his life with them. Or, maybe he is meeting up with someone who he has known for a very long time and will very soon realize just how amazing that person is to him. Either way, this is the moment just before his life changes forever. Love it!

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions? Internally, I may feel anxious - both worried of what to do and eager to get along our way. But outwardly, I would be trying to look on the brightside and trying to keep everyone in good spirits. Minimizing negative energy. I don't want anyone to have a bad night.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do? 
I would assess this based on my gut feelings. If I am not feeling good about it, I may try to find a different option for how to get home... if I'm really getting a negative vibe, I'd gently persuade my driver to be on the same page. If I'm feeling good and energetic - then heck yes, we'll go.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say? I feel a little antsy but know that they are entitled to their own opinions. I would likely (gently) bring up the opposing view (my view) presented as if I am unbiased, and paint it in a light that they will tolerate - I often can get someone to say "Well, I guess I've never thought of it that way!"

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? I would again consult my gut feelings. Generally, I can tolerate all views, unless I'm being forced to do something I'm not okay with. Or worse, if someone I care about is being forced. If leaving feels like the right thing to do, I will. If staying and standing up for something seems right, I will do so gently. If it's tolerable, I'll just change the subject and redirect the energy.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Treat others as you would like to be treated. When s**t happens, turn it into fertilizer. Don't worry, be happy. Ya know, mottos on how to live a good, kind & happy life!

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? 
I'm silly and smiley. I am uncomfortable with negative energy and confrontation. I just want everyone to be happy so I can be happy and will do whatever it takes to make all that happen!
b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why? I wish I could handle criticism. Criticize me and I may never recover from that hurt. Even if it is constructive .

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered? Well, I've already mentioned it. I trust my gut and my ferlings. In fact, it's almost as if I am incapable of going against my gut feeling. I just can't do it. My gut feeling comes into play most in social situations or in public settings.

9. a) What activities energize you most? Anything outdoors: walks, picnics, stargazing, hikes, camping, BBQs, bonfires, taking photos of bugs and plants, searching for 4 leaf clovers, digging my feet into the sand, rolling down a hill.
b) What activities drain you most? Why? 
Negative energy. Listening to other people complain. Being in the presence of an argument.
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress the desire to daydream when people are going into too much detail about daily life. ("Was it 3 o'clock or 315?") And I try not to argue even if I don't agree, unless it is to stand up for myself or others I care about.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

I just realized that there was a caption on my random Flickr photo, that I felt might contribute to this.

"I?ve learned that you can tell a lot about a person by the way he/she handles these three things: a rainy day, lost luggage and tangled Christmas tree lights"

This is what sets me apart from most everyone I know. A rainy day can be danced in and/or used as an excuse to have an indoor adventure! Lost luggage - well, there is nothing you can do about that! And Christmas lights to be untangled!?! Challenged accepted!!!!


----------



## Shonz (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm getting xNFJ

ANFJ :tongue:


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond, Shonz! I appreciate it


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would suggest you take my Jungian cognitive function tests. Then I can help type you  

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Oooh, this is good!!!! Sorry it took me so long to respond, I somehow missed your comment. This is really good though - thanks so much! Give me a few minutes to answer


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Fe vs Fi test 
1.Are you more about people and social connections? (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity? (Fi)?

I'm totally 50/50 on this. I'm all about authenticity/identity when I'm introspective and I think I'll portray that to the world, for better or for worse... but in any social context (even with family), I'm all about other people and connections at any cost. So let's go with Fe.

2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 

Good grief - both. But I think I lean slightly more to the Fe side here.

3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 

Maybe slightly more Fi, but still very balanced.

4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)? 

Yes. Both. I am always tuned into others AND myself.

5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as ?Oh no,? and ?Aw,? (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they?re not alone? (Fi) 
Both. But probably more Fi here, as long as I know someone well enough to tell my stories.

6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
Both. But slightly more Fi.

7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
Um, both!!! Maybe Fe.

8.Would you say ?I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? 

DEFINITELY Fe.

Examples: You are against adultery because ?I would hurt the people I love? (Fe) or ?It goes against my ethics? (Fi)? 

Definitely Fe.

You are against illegal downloading because; ?I will set a bad moral example? (Fe)? Or because ?I am not a thief? (Fi)? 

Both, maybe Fi.


9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is ?getting along? (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ?feeling alright? or not (Fi) 

Definitely Fe.

10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an ?everybody settle down? kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

Definitely Fe.

11.At a park, are you more Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let?s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let?s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let?s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn?t like so a friend doesn?t have to do it alone. Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I?m going on this ride. No, it?s okay, I can go by myself. I don?t need you to come along unless you want to. I?m serious. I?m not afraid to do it alone. I?m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I?m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won?t do it. I?m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it. 

Yup, DEFINITELY Fe!!!!


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Te vs Ti test 
1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 

Inner! Ti!

2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 

Ideas & understanding! Ti!

3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 

Totally analytical. Pick things apart that don't even need it. Ti!

4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 

50/50 both.

5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 

To UNDERSTAND!! Ti.

6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 

Knowledge & fit! Ti!

7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 

Open for new insights! Ti!

8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 

Neither, haha. No order.

9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? 

Classifying unique parts! Ti!

Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store. Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 

Lowes. Ti.

10.At a park, Are you more (Te) busy organizing others and coming up with ?battle plans.? Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we?re to meet up, I?ll have been all the way around the park. I won?t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don?t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you?ll engage in needless walking and won?t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors 

Ti. Definitely.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Se vs Si test 
1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 

Definitely Se.

2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 

Definitely Se.

3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)?

Definitely Se.

3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 

Definitely Se.

4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask ?how did I handle something like this last time?? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si) 

50/50 on this one.


5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 

Both. Maybe more Si.

6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 

Definitely Se.

7.Would you say ?I can tell that?s a car because it has wheels, it?s moving, it looks like others cars, it?s made by Ford? (Se) or ?Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car? (Si)? 

Whatttt. Se. Totally Se.

8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you?ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 

New movie. Se.

9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 

Both!!! Both simultaneously.

10.You are at a park. Are you more (Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I?m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren?t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping? it?s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I?m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds! Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I?m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that?s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR? I?ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won?t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him? 

Both!! Again, simultaneously.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 

Ni!!!!! Totally Ni.


2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 

Both. I feel like it happens in an explosion of ideas and symbols and possibilities but then I find one idea or a few ideas out of that explosion that just kind of sticks and I build over time. 50/50.


3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 

Again, it feels like randomness but there is insight and purpose behind it ALL. 50/50

4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 

Scatterbrained with my best friends. Streamlined with others. Slightly Ne.

5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 

Try them all!!! Ne!

6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 

Curly. Totally curly. Ne.

7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 

Both. Outloud with my best people. Keep them to myself with others. Slightly Ne.

8.Do you focus on ?what if's? or ?what could be?? (Ne) Or having an ?aha moment? (Ni)? 

Both!!! 50/50.

9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 

Deep. Very deep. Ni!!!!

10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they?re not ?together? anymore, but just hanging out for the kid?s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn?t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he?s freakin? insane. Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I?m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over ? yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I?ve thought about it all week. I?m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I?m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn?t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she?ll hurl?yep, there she goes.

Oh my goodness, both. Soooo Ne but soooo Ni. Seriously, I couldn't be more Ni on the inside, that's SO me. But externally I'm definitely full of tgat kind of energy, and that Ne is so me too.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay Kitty23... haha, I'm sorry you had to read all that. What do you think? It's very clear that I'm more Ti than Te. Do I even have any Te? Doubtful. And I am sure I'm Se over Si, even though it's not 100%. But when it comes to intuition, I'm sooo very Ne and sooo very Ni at the same time. I have the soul of a sage and the heart of a child at the same time. And I'm quite the people pleasing Fe, but also have a strongly developed Fi and desire to do what FEELS right. Help please


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I promise I am trying!  My first guess would be INFJ. But since you answered those Ti and Se questions so easily it makes me wonder if you are an ISTP. Or maybe even possibly INFP and you mixed up Fi and Ti and mixed up Ne and Se. 

How about are you 1. or 2. here (from Robert2928's example)?

1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”

2. What has personally happened. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”

In math class, to understand the problem, do you need the general idea or examples? 

What type of math is harder for you? Algebra or geometry? 

How would you write a novel? 

Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.


Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 


Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision. 


Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. 

Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing. 

Here is link about functions:

http://infj-mbti.tumblr.com/post/117102803823/have-you-ever-explained-cognitive-functions-if

Did any of the functions resonate for you?


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

To answer your questions:

How about are you 1. or 2. here (from Robert2928's example)?
1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”
2. What has personally happened. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”

*I am definitely the 2nd one. Personal happenings.*

In math class, to understand the problem, do you need the general idea or examples? 
*It’s been several years, but if I recall correctly, I needed examples. I don't particularly like math, but I tend to just "get it" after a few times through.*

What type of math is harder for you? Algebra or geometry? 
*Algebra was far easier for me than Geometry was.*

How would you write a novel? *I would not use Te or Si methods. And actually, the Ne here (45 main characters and multiple plots) doesn’t sound all that much like me. I believe that I would either use a combination of Se (emphasize intense experiences for the reader) and Fi.... or Fe (decide what emotional impact I want my novel to have and then express difficult themes without alienating the reader).
* 
Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing. 
*If I were to write a novel, it would have one main character that goes on a journey (likely leaving behind familiar people and places) and experiences various joys and struggles along the way. They head out seeking answers, or attempting some goal… but they end up finding themselves along the way. They become who they are and who they were meant to be – and their journey becomes a huge part of them. The people they meet along the way help to mold them - like they were put into this person's path for a reason. For me, it’s all about having these intense sensory experiences (Se) but then connecting them to a deeper meaning. I use a lot of metaphors, but also a lot of imagery and description so that you can almost feel or touch or be that main character going on the same journey with them.
*


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Back in 2011 when I took the full MBTI test that was sent in to be analyzed, my results showed INFJ. Online quizzes almost always give me xNFJ, xNFP or xSFP. I do think that I'm confused as to whether my very deep, analytical, soul-searching side is Fi or Ti, and whether my adventurous, optimistic, excited, experience-seeking side is Ne or Se.

http://infj-mbti.tumblr.com/post/117...e-functions-if

Based on a very underdeveloped Te and Si - I can rule out xSTJ, xSFJ, and xNTJ. 

I connect with Ti – some parts of that description resonate – like constantly seeking understanding, taking ideas apart and playing with theories for the sole purpose of understanding them.. I definitely do this (I’m doing that right now) I just am not sure I’m all that rational and focused – thus I think this might be my 3rd or 4th function. Definitely there, definitely always developing. But I don’t use it naturally and freely and I’m not all that serious….

Extroverted Sensing resonates. Especially when I was young and through my teenage years. And I still love the thrill of the adventure, travel, food, sports, etc. And in general, having my 5 senses stimulated in a way that evokes an emotional and passionate response from me. But I think that I seek these thrills in order to feel something deeper. To feel passion. To feel alive. I’m not just mindlessly jumping off of something, I’m analyzing every feeling and trying to find myself in the experience. I also think my 5 senses have to be stimulated just right in order for me to live in the moment and get out of my head. I am also a "vibe-builder" - I like to make sure everyone else's 5 senses are stimulated just right in order for them to live in the moment so we can all enjoy ourselves and leave negativity out of the occasion. 

Introverted intuition resonates. I am always searching for inner meaning – the convergence of all of these seemingly unrelated things into one deeper truth. I am skilled at seeing underlying themes and realities behind the surface and understand situations with great depth that I’m simply shocked others don’t understand as well?? Everything is symbolic for me and I am always seeking a deeper connection and truth. Even without proof, I just FEEL like something is true or right. Is this my analytical side?
However, I also feel a connection with Extroverted intuition in the sense that I am future oriented and envision possibilities. I love new opportunities, get very excited, and want to understand all the different ways a situation could unfold. I can see past the facts and details to the inner meaning and connect these different ideas to other ones. 

Extroverted feeling resonates, much to my surprise. I value group harmony and ALWAYS try to make sure everyone is feeling good. I do often need to talk out my feelings with someone else, evaluate my feelings in the context of a group, and hear other people give their perspectives on a situation. I feel extremely uncomfortable if there is disagreement in their social group. I see morality as something relatively universal – basically I like general all-encompassing morals such as “treat others how you would like to be treated” – and that we are all entitled to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness so long as we respect others throughout this process. I prefer to reach a group consensus and like the idea of maintaining harmony. I am very dependent on affirmation from others and feel uncomfortable if someone disapproves of their behavior or dislikes them.

However, I also feel a connection with Introverted feeling. Characterized by a deep, intense, private experience of emotions. I may come across as private, closed-off emotionally (not in the fact that I am unemotional, but reluctant to share my feelings), and hard to understand. I know what I value and want for my life, and feel happiest when they can follow these. I am very interested in understanding myself and cultivating a world of internal tastes, likes and dislikes, emotions, and beliefs. I am independent and wish to understand myself.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Analyzing further... If I choose Se over Si... Fe over Fi... Ni over Ne... Ti over Te. 
Then the most likely choices would be xNFJ and xSTP, in which case I'd lean more toward xNFJ.

However, if I choose Fi over Fe, I could be a ISFP that hasn't yet developed the inferior function (Te). I'm in my early 30s, so I am likely developing my 3rd function.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think you are either an XSTP, XNFJ, XSFP. Se and Ni seem to resonate the most for you. And I think you're partly confused between Se and Ne. I think you use much more Se than Ne. 

Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)? 

When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)? 

Do you care more about maintain group harmony and following the groups values or you living by you're OWN strict moral code, which has hardly ever wavered, and all hell breaks lose if someone violates a value of yours? 

How bubbly and warm do you come off to others? 

Just how spontaneous and impulsive are you? Do you want to live in the right now? and are a thrill seeker? Do you want immediate gratification? Do you like to discover as you go without a plan? Are you good at improvising? Do you seek adventures? Do you seek freedom and avoid commitments/routine?


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)? 

Both? Maybe more Fe, because I always want someone to see it and have other people's potential thoughts in mind while creating.

When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)? 

Well shoot, both. I do both but I'm not sure what comes first. I feel a vibe and then put myself in their shoes, but it feels like that happens simultaneously.

Do you care more about maintain group harmony and following the groups values or you living by you're OWN strict moral code, which has hardly ever wavered, and all hell breaks lose if someone violates a value of yours? 

I more actively seek group harmony as opposed to being strict for my own sake.

How bubbly and warm do you come off to others? 

Well, bubbly and warm would be the way that my best friends would describe me. However, I think people in the aqcuantice-zone would call me "kind, gentle, caring" more than "bubbly and warm".

Just how spontaneous and impulsive are you? 

I enjoy spontaneity - I really thrive off of doing the unexpected, going where the wind takes me, going on an unplanned adventure. However, I also do just fine at planning things out, and being prepared as well. I am very impulsive with small purchases. Very. I walk into a store to support a friend searching for something. She walks out empty handed and I buy a scarf I never knew I wanted but suddenly NEEDED. I'm not very materialistic. It's just that impulse thing!!

Do you want to live in the right now? 

I want to. I'm not sure how skilled I am at it in the sense that I'm always processing what I'm experiencing in a deeper way.

and are a thrill seeker? 
Not to the extreme. I used to think I would enjoy skydiving or bungee jumping... but after having kids, I'm afraid of taking dangerous risks. However, I get a thrill out of other less dangerous things like jumping in the waves, dancing, rolling down a green hill, hiking to the peak, etc. Mostly the thrill of physical activity in nature.


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Do you want immediate gratification? 

No matter how much I tell myself that delayed gratification is better, yes, I crave something and it's like all-consuming. I'm getting better at it though, haha. 

Do you like to discover as you go without a plan? 

I suppose I prefer to discover as I go. I do plan well and often... but I get more joy from discovering as I go, and I struggle when my ISTJ friend plans the tiny details out.

Are you good at improvising? 

Yes.

Do you seek adventures? 

Yes yes yes!!!!!

Do you seek freedom and avoid commitments/routine?

Yes. I do okay with routine and commitment mainly because I don't want to upset others. But I also find routine & commitment very confining.... like, both boring and a near-clausterphobia feeling. I need to escape the monotony at times!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would say you definitely use Se over Si!!!! Like that part is crystal clear, even just talking to you through the internet. lol And I think you use Ni over Ne, Ti over Te, and Fe over Fi. Fi users tend to come off cold because their feelings are sooo DEEP down. Even low Fe users can have that social charm that Fi users just don't have naturally. That's why INTP's= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe usually come off much more charming than INTJ's= Ni, Te, Fi, Se. That leaves either XNFJ or XSTP. Now don't think in terms of introversion vs extraversion. Think in terms of the order of your functions. 

I'm thinking you're either an ESTP or ENFJ. 

Out of Fe, Ti, Se, and Ni, which function is the hardest for you to use? Also, sometimes we use our first function so much it's like we don't even notice it anymore. 

This is a rough outline of what the types look like in real life:

ESTP:
Dominant Se (ESXP): Experiences are the stuff of life. I want to go snowboarding! Skydiving! Drive a racecar! Give me an adrenaline rush, and I’m fabulous. Okay, what’s up? I saw your eye twitch. That means you’re upset, but about what? Oh, I can leap in there and do this, no problem! See? It’s easy! You need a part time lion tamer? I’m sure I can learn it in no time. Okay, so here are the sixteen awesome things we can do in this theme park. Which one first? Look, you do that, I can hold this, and keep track of the kids, and check my Blackberry, and call Gary back all at the same time. You know, someone could make a lot of money if they—oh, what the heck, I’ll just do it. While you were standing there gaping, I saved the kid from the bus. I want to try that out; I think my body can take it, and it’ll be fun to find out. I’m going to say this, and see what people do…

Auxiliary Ti (EXTP): Hmm, give me a second… okay, I know what to do. I know how this works and how to fix it. I just analyzed it from six different angles in my head and feel comfortable with diving right in. I can take this situation or problem apart and reassemble it. That sounds illogical, so I’m going to ignore it. If I have time, I’ll argue with it. Look, cut the crap and get to the point. THIS is the problem and THIS is how we fix it. Did you enjoy my three word answer? It really annoys me when people take too long to explain something, because it’s easy for me to sum it up in a few words. No, I understand the system, I have it, let’s start in on it and get things done! Hop to it! Chop chop!

Tertiary Fe (EXTP): I find it easy to connect to people and make friends. I’m good at smoothing things over between people, so we can accomplish things together. You’re really doing a good job with that; you’re a natural at this, you know! I’m glad you feel comfortable with me. I like you too. I know how you feel, and I’m sorry this is happening to you. Tell me how I can help, so I’m not just sad on your behalf. I feel like I need to take care of you, and be responsible for you. If you mess with someone I love, I will kick your butt; do you hear me? Hey, do you want to talk about how you feel? I can share some stuff about myself, too, if it makes you feel better. People find me friendly and enthusiastic.

Inferior Ni (ESXP): Though I care more about what’s happening in my life right now, I want to have a good future. I haven’t forgotten my dreams, and I’ll figure out how to make them a reality one of these days. I like thinking about my future life and, although it’s hard, I can learn to put aside immediate experiences if I know the long-term goal is worth the wait! I feel optimistic about the future, and sometimes out of the blue, know how to do something that I have never tried doing before. I’m not sure how, but I knew that person would do that.

ISTP:
Dominant Ti (IXTP): I don’t need to use my emotions to fix this problem, thanks. I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used, the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. Come on, you know my impartiality is sexy. Have you ever seen me overreact to anything? No!

Auxiliary Se (ISXP): I could be doing one of six things right now, and I’m bored just standing here, so let’s go out and do something! I want to go bike riding again this weekend; there’s this gorgeous place in the mountains that you have to see to believe, but it’s a six mile ride so pack your gear. Uh oh, she’s mad. I saw her facial expression change for a second, and that’s never a good sign. I want to try out lots of things, and test my body to see what it can do. I can learn to do this quickly, and then I want to help you learn it. Come with me! Don’t just stand there, we can do this! Right now, I’m chilling in the backyard with a glass of tea and watching the light move through the trees, but later I want to go rock climbing. I can’t wait! It’s going to be awesome! I can trust what I have experienced first-hand.

Tertiary Ni (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.

Inferior Fe (IXTP): I want to help you, but I’m not sure what to say to make you feel better. I feel protective of you, and I don’t want to hurt your feelings, but sometimes I do. I would never admit it in a million years, but I care how you see me and I need your encouragement. The more I respect you, the more hurt I am if you ignore or belittle me. That being said… I really don’t understand why you’re making such emotional decisions!

ENFJ:
Dominant Fe (EXFJ): I am warm and enjoy taking care of people. I consider how decisions will impact everyone involved. Is there anything I can get you, to make you feel more comfortable? I can’t be with people who don’t treat others with respect. I want to acknowledge not only what each of you has done in the group as individuals, but also talk about what we can do, or have done, together! You did an awesome job with that; you are so talented. I don’t approve of what you are doing, because it’s inappropriate and will have a bad impact on others, but I am willing to talk it through and will accept your apology, without any bad feelings. I feel so at ease offering affirmation, and am deeply hurt when others don’t do the same. I want everyone to be happy, but am not afraid to say what I feel if I need to.

Auxiliary Ni (ENXJ): I feel very strongly that this is about to happen, and I intend to use my foreknowledge to do something about it. No, I am not surprised this happened. I knew it would. I am not going to support that company, because they will go under in six months. This person is not worth my time, because they are dishonest and I know they will betray me. Last night, I didn’t know what to do… but now, suddenly, the answer is staring me in the face! I know what to do to accomplish everything! You can’t fool me, because I can see your true self. People tell me that my advice is profound and insightful. I sometimes hide what I know, when I know it, because it freaks people out.

Tertiary Se (ENXJ): I like expensive stuff and I always make room for it in my life. I’m taking you to the best restaurant tonight; yes, it’s expensive, but the food is to die for. I don’t like that painting; it’s hideous. It may take me a moment, but I’ll get the hang of things quickly and you’ll never know I haven’t been doing this for years. I never trip over anything, because I know where everything is. Let’s do something fun this weekend, something physical. I want to feel the burn in my legs! I don’t mind taking risks, because it’s fun to get an adrenaline rush. I’m not going to lose this game; if I play, I play to win. It takes hard work to look this good.

Inferior Ti (EXFJ): I want to be objective in our conversation, but I’m having a hard time not feeling upset that you have shut me out. I don’t feel comfortable discussing this person like they are a thing or a problem to be solved. How can you be so detached? That feels heartless to me! I want to get things right, so I will study this until I understand it, then take what I know and use it to help others reach their own understanding. I’m okay with calling a problem a problem, and willing to analyze it.

INFJ:
Dominant Ni (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams. 

Auxiliary Fe (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy? I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.

Tertiary Ti (IXFJ): I am interested in learning how to make things run more smoothly and efficiently. Please be as clear and concise in your explanation as possible, so the message isn’t lost in theatricality. I’m sorry, but I see a logical inconsistency in the statement you just made; may I point it out to you so we can talk about it? I really love thinking about my ideas (Ni) and experiences (Si), and analyzing them to see what meaning they hold for me, and why. I’m good at putting a name to what is happening around me.

Inferior Se (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again! I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.

Here is link to what each function looks like in all 4 positions:

Cognitive Functions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Natarajasana (Jun 26, 2015)

Based on that, I think I'm either ENFJ (especially the Dominant Fe, Auxillary Ni, Inferior Ti) or ISTP (especially the Auxillary Se, Tertiary Ni, Inferior Fe)!!! The dominant Ti doesn't really sound like me.. but I really think Se is very active for me, and certainly cannot be my Inferior function. So I'm confused. I definitely introvert when I'm thinking. And I definitely agree with Se>Si, Ti>Te. Maybe I'm just so used to my Ti that I barely know that I'm constantly using it? Or that I've just been misinterpreting this as a feeling as opposed to thinking function?

If I think about my childhood, two things stand out. Correct me if I'm wrong, but these are likely my Se-Ti? Or Se-Fi?

(1) Age 0-13:  I was crazy active and was just good at everything physical. I would try anything once... if I liked it, I'd keep doing it, and within a very short period of time, I would become amazing at it. (I don't mean to sound braggy, it's just the way I was when I was little - my body just knew how to do it, and if I failed, I stood up and tried again and likely got it the 2nd time). I tried every sport and excelled at most. I spent more time doing than thinking. This somehow extended to art. I have always been a natural artist, but have never taken the time to develop it beyond a hobby. (This paragraph is why I thought I was Ne - I tried EVERYTHING, and then had this strong artistic side too). 

(2) Age 13-21: I was crazy independent. I wanted to think for myself - rule my own life - make my own decisions. I felt like I matured at a rate faster than my friends in the sense that I was prepared to be financially independent and applying for colleges across the country by the time I was 15-16yrs old. I took long trips with my friends that I paid for myself and took off, adventuring across states - to concert festivals and all sorts of things - no cellphone, so I never checked in. I just went and I always took care of myself just fine. I didn't like academics all that much until my college years when I literally craved more knowledge.... but I was good at academics from a very young age. "Talented and Gifted", about 3 years ahead of my peers in math, writing, etc. I didn't like academics (PE and Art were my favorite classes), I took it for granted and wasn't motivated. But I was good at it. This somehow extended to writing. I have always been a natural with words. I just know somehow how to say what I need to say to get what I want or to get the grade I want. I was just a natural at it. (This paragraph is why I previously identified myself with Fi - the fact I thought for myself and was very independent - my mom called it my "fire". Also, this paragraph is why I identified with xNFP - my ability to use words to accomplish my goals - my mom called it my "power of BS", haha).

What stands out from the next phase of my life (21-present) is Fe and Ni.
My mom and I had a horrible relationship from 0-21 years old. She was a good and caring mom, but she annoyed me and I remember never ever apologizing for hurting her feelings, and never ever telling her I loved her. I was so cold with her. I was friendly with others - made friends easily, was a people-pleaser, chose harmony over my opinions, had an amazing relationship with my dad and brother, but me and my mom were awful. I rebelled in my teenage years - partying with college friends, staying at a guy's house instead of my friend's house like I had told her. Taking off on a random trip with friends and telling my mom she had no reason to know where I was or who I was with - I could take care of myself She tells me now that she used to call her mother crying about how cold I was to her. Her mom would tell her "She has a fire. I admire that about her. Someday you will too. She will come around and learn how to love you more than you've ever been loved. But for now, her fire is fueling her life, and you would never forgive yourself if you spent this time trying to extinguish it.". I still remember the first time I told my mom I loved her. I was 21, in Spain on a 3 month exchange program (that I had impulsively joined up with and up and left with only a week to prepare myself for a new language, culture etc.)... I had this moment where it just hit me how much my mom had done for me, and how much I needed her. I called her from a phone booth and my feelings came pouring out. I wanted to become a better person. I wanted to be unconditional with my mom, the way she was with me. That was a hugggge turning point for me. (This paragraph is also why I previously thought Fi for my teenage years - I took care of myself with little regard for her in particular. Again, with others I was a people pleaser).

Age 21-31(now), I spend most of my energy being a giver and peace keeper - helping people, being there for them, loving them unconditionally, developing relationships and pouring my heart and soul into those relationships. Maintaining the peace. There is nothing more painful for me that watching people argue or disagree. I want happy vibes ALL the time. I just want to be surrounded by people I love and have them all get along all day everyday so we can have fun and adventure and grow together. It's been hard recovering my relationship with my mom, and there are a lot of hurt feelings from younger days. But it's getting better all the time, and we talk everyday. I'm constantly trying to prove that I have a good heart and that I would do ANYTHING for the people I love. No matter what it takes, I will be there for them and give them my all. I give give give and try not to take unless I absolutely need to to take care of myself. And I'm trying to do that for my kids now - be the loving and nurturing mom that they need. Helping them grow into wonderful, curious individuals. (So, I think I've been developing my Fe for much if my adult life - it was ever present but I'm trying to use it now to grow into myself).

During this last decade (21-present), Soul Searching really stands out for me too. I am OBSESSED with learning more about myself and finding out how to do something great with who I already am. How to change the things I can, accept the things I can't, and the wisdom to know the difference. Ya know? I'm working hard everyday to become a better me that can contribute to the world, if only in my own little niche. I want to be remembered one day for my good heart. That's my ultimate goal. To be good and bring sunshine to the life of my family and friends. To be unconditional. To make their lives better without them even knowing how or why. I also am working on developing and understanding my empathy better. I absorb other peoples feelings and emotions and just GET people. So what can I do with that to improve their lives?

I feel as though I'm starting to get carried away.... (Starting? I think I got carried away long ago!)

I do want to add quickly that my introverted side is definitely my deep thinking/intuituve side. I believe I would be an extrovert if I didn't think so much and absorb so much energy that I am processing constantly. If I didn't need that time to myself with the wheels turning in my head. I play all day and am full of adventure, energy, enthusiasm, optimism. My cup is overflowing!! And then I feel like my cup suddenly tips over and I need to withdraw deep into myself to think through things. To ponder why life is the way it is, what I can do to be better. How to sort out problems and strengthen myself and build up my supply again by coming up with solutions to issues I'm presented with. To rebuild my confidence and energy. To learn, period. To figure out what kind of new knowledge I want to spend my energy pursuing. To evaluate what kind of pursuits to follow to better myself and my family and my friends. To categorize all of the craziness into a life that makes sense for me. And to emerge from it strong and full again.


----------

